
The Larry Page Era at Google is Going to Be Aggressive - atularora
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20110203/googles-bing-attack-has-larry-page-written-all-over-it/
======
va1en0k
oh, that what I was talking about

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2168753>

